
Tim Cook, privacy martyr? - citizensixteen
http://www.economist.com/news/business-and-finance/21693189-apples-boss-may-have-choose-between-his-principles-and-his-liberty-tim-cook-privacy?fsrc=permar|image2
======
citizensixteen
Will Tim Cook be held in contempt of court and go to jail? What are your
predictions?

~~~
tiredwired
I predict the government will go after Apples billions of overseas dollars for
leverage.

